# The Manliest Accent...In The World



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 23, 2009)

Come on, folks.

To me, it's a three-way between Highland English, German and Russian.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 23, 2009)

Russians and Scotsmen can crush titanium with their vocal cords.

For the record I think German is quite unmanly, but also quite sexy. So is Russian.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 23, 2009)

Russian is ultra-manly. Scottish is ball-crushing. South London is kick-in-yer-nuts. German, I hate to say it, is a bit poofy. Awesome, but poofy. ):


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 23, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> German, I hate to say it, is a bit poofy. Awesome, but poofy. ):


you mean 'schwully'


----------



## Felidire (Mar 23, 2009)

I read the title and the first thing I thought of was _"I'll be bahk"_. ~(rofl)
So what's he.. Austrian? ,xP

I'll just throw in that I don't think i've ever actually heard an -_accent- _that sounds manly, i've heard a few men here in Australia and a few men from the US, (probably in their 40's), who had really deep voices and to me they sound very manly.

If anyone's seen this movie, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0206314/, then you'll know what the trucker guy's voice sounds like. I think deep voices like that are the manliest, but they're not dependant on the person's accent.

Edit: Ever since Paul McGillion played the scottish doctor in Stargate, i've always seen the scots as having gentle/funny/calming voice.


----------



## Cloaked (Mar 24, 2009)

Felidire said:


> Edit: Ever since Paul McGillion played the scottish doctor in Stargate, i've always seen the scots as having gentle/funny/calming voice.


Obviously, you've never heard a drunk Scottish pastor denouncing the locals to the pits of hellfire and brimstone, just before he passes out.  But, anyway, I think Russian accents are the best, especially the one belonging to Yakov Smirnoff in the early parts of his career.


----------



## Mirry (Mar 24, 2009)

My vote is definitely going to the Scottish.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 24, 2009)

Serbian. Doesn't get much more gravelly than that.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Mar 24, 2009)

Scottish accents come off as more 'fun loving' than manly. Russian accents make me think of really large dogs that knock things over without knowing it. German accents are rather weak.

My vote goes to the New York accent, especially the kind used in those 1920s-40s mafia movies. <3


----------



## Cloaked (Mar 24, 2009)

... said:


> My vote goes to the New York accent, especially the kind used in those 1920s-40s mafia movies. <3


Do you mean the Brooklyn accent?


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Mar 24, 2009)

Cloaked said:


> Do you mean the Brooklyn accent?


Well, I suppose, though honestly, I don't know the difference between a Long Island, Bronx, and Brooklyn accent.


----------



## Cloaked (Mar 24, 2009)

An example of a Brooklyn accent.

It's the best example I could find.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 24, 2009)

... said:


> Scottish accents come off as more 'fun loving' than manly. Russian accents make me think of really large dogs that knock things over without knowing it. German accents are rather weak.
> 
> My vote goes to the New York accent, especially the kind used in those 1920s-40s mafia movies. <3


Hence why I mentioned Highland.

Some Scottish accents are soft and somewhat sing-songy, especialy in Edinburgh. Glasgow, however is Highland English.

Agreed with the Brooklyn accent. Reminds me of Scarface.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 24, 2009)

Australian, Welsh or Scottish probably. Russian to me sounds like more of a headcold than anything.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 24, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> Australian, Welsh or Scottish probably. Russian to me sounds like more of a headcold than anything.


Welsh sounds more like lay slurring to me, and Australian sounds a bit like a fake Highland done by an Irishman.

That's me, anyway.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 24, 2009)

Australian, definitely.


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm hard pressed to decide between danish and austrian, assuming the dane is drunk (likely).


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 24, 2009)

You people are all mental, Scottish accents aren't manly at all! 

Also Glaswegian is _more_ sing-song than Edinburger accents wtf are you smoking Grimdour. Have you been in Glasgow for more than ten minutes?? Besides what the hell is 'Highland English'. This does not exist. 'Scottish Standard English', dude.

Spanish is surprisingly manly.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Mar 24, 2009)

Why the hell hasn't anyone said French yet?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 24, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Spanish is surprisingly manly.


I..must agree here. Maybe it's because I'm around men that speak Spanish, but voices sound much deeper in Spanish. Have no idea why.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 24, 2009)

RandomTyphoon said:


> I..must agree here. Maybe it's because I'm around men that speak Spanish, but voices sound much deeper in Spanish. Have no idea why.


I know! It's really weird, because on paper Spanish doesn't seem very manly at all... it's like Italian and French that way. Except Italian does sound quite feminine. Those are all Romance languages anyway wtf am I talking about.

Arabic is pretty manly, too! Or what I heard of it when I was in Egypt. Which was a lot because my family are hotel-phobic and we basically spent 90% of our time outside being propositioned for camels.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 25, 2009)

> Why the hell hasn't anyone said French yet?


lulz

french is the antithesis of manly.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 25, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> lulz
> 
> french is the antithesis of manly.


Actually, French in a way is the manliest accent in the world, the same way as Casanova is. I determined manliness from Chuck Norris and Brock Lesnar.

I would consider French, but think of it this way; if you say "Good morning" in i.e. Russian to someone who doesn't even know what it sounds like, they'd think you're pissed at the world. While with French they would assume you're saying hi.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 25, 2009)

> I would consider French, but think of it this way; if you say "Good morning" in i.e. Russian to someone who doesn't even know what it sounds like, they'd think you're pissed at the world. While with French they would assume you're saying hi.


hrm, interesting.

if you say "good morning" in German, it sounds like you have evil plans for the other person.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 25, 2009)

i know you guys think french guys are all whiny faggots but they get laid like all the time so they must be doing something right.
at least they don't have a creepy prince who writes messages saying he wished to be camilla's tampon


----------



## Erif (Mar 25, 2009)

Australian. Or Norwegian.

OR CHINESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 25, 2009)

i take my previous post back Dutch is the manliest language

ever


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 25, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> i know you guys think french guys are all whiny faggots but they get laid like all the time so they must be doing something right.
> at least they don't have a creepy prince who writes messages saying he wished to be camilla's tampon


Actually, the French are awesome. The language, the food, the roads, the Tower, Disneyland, everything.

Also, Chinese isn't manly enough. Too much emphasis on pitch when they talk, hence it goes into sing-song.


----------



## Saith (Mar 25, 2009)

Manliest accent? Well... ORKZ ORKZ ORKZ ORKZ!


(Sorry)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 25, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Actually, the French are awesome. The language, the food, the roads, the Tower, Disneyland, everything.


That's what I keep telling people but no one listens to me.

But I have to admit that yeah French men do tend to get gayer as they get older for some reason. Can't afford to be too picky.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 25, 2009)

Saith said:


> Manliest accent? Well... ORKZ ORKZ ORKZ ORKZ!
> 
> 
> (Sorry)


No, the Ork accent sucks. You spit out a gallon of spit just by saying hi.

also, fictional accents (Klingon, Basic, Common, etc) may as well count.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 25, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> That's what I keep telling people but no one listens to me.
> 
> But I have to admit that yeah French men do tend to get gayer as they get older for some reason. Can't afford to be too picky.


it's because you're wrong

ok we have shit food but you frenchies just have too much sauce and too little goodness


----------



## Harlequin (Mar 26, 2009)

Whoever said Welsh was manly is wrong - it's like gayyyyy. It's almost as gay as German. I don't actually know what the manliest accent is. Hm.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 26, 2009)

Swedish, Norwegian, or Korean.


----------



## Saith (Mar 26, 2009)

Harlequin speaks the truth.

And spit is manly.


----------



## Salazard (Mar 26, 2009)

I think Jeremy Clarkson has a manly voice... and his is just not-posh English. =P Other than that I think Texas accent is pretty man-like. 

I think Scottish sounds puffy... but I guess that's just me.



Oh and Australian!? That's deffo not manly.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 26, 2009)

> I think Jeremy Clarkson has a manly voice... and his is just not-posh English. =P


Jeremy Clarkson does

not have a manly accent, he just

has a habit of pausing in

odd places when he speaks.


----------



## Salazard (Mar 26, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> Jeremy Clarkson does
> 
> not have a manly accent, he just
> 
> ...


I think it was the title of the thread that made me think of him...


Mainly the '...In The World' bit. 100% Clarkson that is... =P


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 27, 2009)

Salazard said:


> Oh and Australian!? That's deffo not manly.


Agreed. I think maybe Russian is manly. Maybe German or the low sounding British accent (though I'm not sure what part it's from, or if it is actually British I'm thinking of ^^")


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 28, 2009)

Jeremy Clarkson's voice just makes me want to punch him. But that's because I hate his guts.

No accent south of Scotland in Britain (discounting the Irelands because uh, they're not in Britain so to speak) could ever possibly even be considered manly. They're just _weird_.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 28, 2009)

I know it's somewhere in the UK, but it's probably Scottish now I think about it.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 28, 2009)

Salazard said:


> I think it was the title of the thread that made me think of him...
> 
> 
> Mainly the '...In The World' bit. 100% Clarkson that is... =P


Hence why I did it. Clarkson hasn't a manliest accent, he just just has a deep voice.


----------

